# Pictures of socionics types



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> IEE-Ne. I remember when this picture was taken she had little time to react and was surprised, so I don't think she was trying to be silly.


Makes sense. Her face is so Ne though I can't point exactly what it is that makes it so, and her expression too, but more moralistic or how to put that you have with Fi. She has the Fi snark. With that said, I would say she's probably one of the better examples you'd find regarding VI. Not everyone will have such clear appearances in their face.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

ephemereality said:


> Makes sense. Her face is so Ne though I can't point exactly what it is that makes it so, and her expression too, but more moralistic or how to put that you have with Fi. She has the Fi snark. With that said, I would say she's probably one of the better examples you'd find regarding VI. Not everyone will have such clear appearances in their face.


Whenever I disagree with someone, but am too tired to debate, I just silently think about why they believe it.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> Whenever I disagree with someone, but am too tired to debate, I just silently think about why they believe it.


?


----------



## liminalthought (Feb 25, 2012)

Ananael said:


> Start a VI thread in the typing section, perhaps?
> 
> Also, @_ThatOneWeirdGuy_ I haven't seen your face in here either.


Don't you know VI is illegal? Those who see it, will see it. Those who don't wish to see it, will make sure they don't. *shrug*
There probably wouldn't be much to gain than what I already have. There's no methodology to it, so it's difficult to teach, you have to look at a ton of examples (and have no doubt about their type).


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

liminalthought said:


> Don't you know VI is illegal? Those who see it, will see it. Those who don't wish to see it, will make sure they don't. *shrug*
> There probably wouldn't be much to gain than what I already have. There's no methodology to it, so it's difficult to teach, you have to look at a ton of examples (and have no doubt about their type).


I'm good at noting MBTI cognitive functions playing out in mannerisms/facial expressions, but who really cares? It's not something I can teach or explain to someone else to a T, and it isn't useful in typing on its own - it only aids when juxtaposed with other more concrete information.

It's probably the same story with VI.


----------



## liminalthought (Feb 25, 2012)

soya said:


> I'm good at noting MBTI cognitive functions playing out in mannerisms/facial expressions, but who really cares? It's not something I can teach or explain to someone else to a T, and it isn't useful in typing on its own - it only aids when juxtaposed with other more concrete information.
> 
> It's probably the same story with VI.


Thank you. Exactly, that's a much better way to put it. I'd substitute this for what I said above if I could.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> My face is either something like this or completely stoic.


I smile a lot more in pictures than I generally do in real life conversation. I remember someone wanted to do a VI thing with enneagram types and he said my eyes never seemed to match my smiles or facial expressions.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Yesterday I stepped on my glasses. Today I had to get new ones.










And making it a bit silly.










Excuse quality my frontcam is broken.


----------



## theof (Sep 23, 2013)

Diphenhydramine said:


> Yesterday I stepped on my glasses. Today I had to get new ones.


How did you get them so fast? Always takes about a week to get them when I buy new ones.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

theof said:


> How did you get them so fast? Always takes about a week to get them when I buy new ones.


 I was really shocked. I did the eye test in the opticians and they manufactured the lenses to fit the frames in an hour. It was pretty surprising.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

* *






IEI-Ni










Not a recent picture.


----------



## theof (Sep 23, 2013)

Diphenhydramine said:


> I was really shocked. I did the eye test in the opticians and they manufactured the lenses to fit the frames in an hour. It was pretty surprising.


I'd be shocked as well but that sounds really nice.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

theof said:


> I'd be shocked as well but that sounds really nice.


 Some things are just better in the third world.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

* *














Excuse my affinity for owls. But have a look before it's gone.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Diphenhydramine said:


> Some things are just better in the third world.


Where are you staying currently? It might have something to do with the healthcare system not being so damn regulated.


----------



## hahahana (Apr 16, 2009)

IEI... I think.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

^^ Almost forgot to update. I think I'm a bloody odd democratic IEE.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

FreeBeer said:


> ^^ Almost forgot to update. I think I'm a bloody odd democratic IEE.


Nah, all NFs are aristocratic yet judges people based on context. As far as I have seen, Delta NFs often finds it very unfair to judge a person based on some aspects of their personality because the worst teacher that ever existed could still be an outstanding parent, for example.


----------



## Nyu (Jun 29, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> There is a thread buried somewhere in this forum. And no, it's not bullet proof, but I think there might be something to VI. I don't know why people keep telling me in the MBTI forum I look like an Ni type for example, though many suggest INFJ. Apparently it has something to do with my eyes. I don't even get what there is about my eyes personally, lol.


I have received the same comment, I am told I look INFJ based off from my eyes. 




* *




*ILI*


----------



## niffer (Dec 28, 2011)

EIE-1Fe


* *






















happy happy


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

GoodNiTe said:


> I have received the same comment, I am told I look INFJ based off from my eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Based on your pic, I think that you're correctly typed; the basic difference is that IEIs tend to have a warmth to their expression. When I compared my pic to pics of other IEIs; I was totally flabbergasted. It was like I belonged to some weird alien colony or something.


----------



## question my existence (Sep 18, 2013)

IEI (me):
View attachment 88408


----------

